# Inlays - Just a thought!



## achennau (Jul 19, 2011)

I know they have laser cut kits for the Cancer Awareness Ribbons, but I'm wondering if there's any way to cut a blank for that like you would a Celtic knot! Any answers or suggestions???


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 19, 2011)

achennau said:


> I know they have laser cut kits for the Cancer Awareness Ribbons, but I'm wondering if there's any way to cut a blank for that like you would a Celtic knot! Any answers or suggestions???


 
I have made a full 360 Celtic knot kit, I have not released it yet.
I shall post a picture in the morning.
The complete pen is at work.


----------



## achennau (Jul 19, 2011)

What I'm curious about is there a way to cut the Cancer Awareness Ribbon!


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 19, 2011)

Had to read your post twice Andy. The only way i've found to cut the ribbon without a laser is with a scroll saw. Takes some patience, but looks good cast in different resins. I've been using maple and using a vacuum chamber with transdyes to tint the ribbon. Then epoxy it to a tube and cast the blank. Works well for me.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry, I have not read the post correctly,


----------



## BW Design Works (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been working on the same idea Andy. I think it can be done similar to making a celtic knot but just a shallower cut and on more of an angle. Then cut a straight cut for the top of the ribbon. It works on paper, but I haven't tried it yet. Sounds like a good project for tonight. I'll post up some images of the attempt.:biggrin:


----------



## achennau (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, I guess I will have to explore casting. Haven't got that advanced yet, but have been researching it on here.


----------



## achennau (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been working on the same idea Andy. I think it can be done similar to making a celtic knot but just a shallower cut and on more of an angle. Then cut a straight cut for the top of the ribbon. It works on paper, but I haven't tried it yet. Sounds like a good project for tonight. I'll post up some images of the attempt.
__________________
Bryon

BW Design Works
www.bwdesignworks.com


Okay cool, let me know how it turns out. I myself am a "cancer survivor" and I would like to start bringing some awareness to Prostate Cancer.


----------



## BW Design Works (Jul 19, 2011)

*Congratulations Andy!* I just recently lost a very dear friend to Cancer. She was only 63. I have been working on a design since that day and once completed will donate a good portion of the sales to help fight this horrible disease.


----------



## achennau (Jul 19, 2011)

That's kind of what I'm planning along with some giveaways. And thank you sir


----------



## BW Design Works (Jul 20, 2011)

*1st Attempt*

Well Andy this will take some trial and error, but I think it can be done. Here's my first attempt, which I made a wrong cut and had to fill. I'll work on it some more tomorrow. 

This is just a test piece, but if anyone has suggestions or tweeks I would love to hear from ya. Once I have the angles and cuts down I can replace the maple with a pink acrylic.


----------



## achennau (Jul 20, 2011)

That looks great!!!


----------



## achennau (Jul 21, 2011)

Any new updates? I believe you're on the right track!


----------



## BW Design Works (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing yet. Still trying to work the kinks out. I took a night off to take the kids to the movies. I'll be on it again this weekend. I know we can get this.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 24, 2011)

Since you are going to inlay the design why not cut the design with a foredom or dremel.  You would be able to get the curves without any difficulty and the image would flow easily.


----------

